# Liddell: "I want to fight Fedor!"



## AlexPR123 (Dec 31, 2006)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/ufc/article890064.ece

CHUCK LIDDELL says he is the man who can beat Russian MMA legend Fedor Emelianenko.

In an exclusive interview with SunSport, ‘The Iceman’ claims Fedor does not live up to his billing as the world’s greatest fighter.

Liddell said: “Fedor’s someone I want to fight because he’s someone I match up well with.

“He’s a ground and pound guy that doesn’t have a great shot. He doesn’t have a great game plan.

“I think I could take him. I think I match up well with him.

“As far as I know he’s never knocked anyone out from his feet and I think he’d have a hard time taking me down.”

And The Iceman admitted a move up to the heavyweight division could happen once he has achieved his goals at light heavyweight.

He added: “A move to heavyweight is a possibility for me. If I’m done with everything at light heavyweight I might move up.

“The top guys up there aren’t all that big heavyweights. Randy was but I knocked him out twice.”

Liddell last stepped into the Octagon in December when he defeated the legendary Wanderlei Silva in a mouth-watering clash at UFC 79.

In one of the greatest MMA fights ever, The Iceman defeated ‘The Axe Murderer’ by unanimous decision in a three-round slugfest.

And recalling the famous win, Liddell said: “It was great to beat Wanderlei. It was a great fight for the fans like we said it always would be.

“It was us just going after it, a lot of action, a real good fight.

“He was able to take some big shots which surprised me. I always thought he had that flash chin when he gets hurt but he recovers so quickly.

“I knew he recovered quickly but not that quickly!

“I hurt him quite a few times and I followed up and hit him with more and he still wouldn’t go down!

“The different thing I did for the fight with Wanderlei was to train with Sam Henson and his team. That got everybody a little bit more fired up at the practices.

And The Iceman revealed a second clash with Silva could happen if he regains the light heavyweight championship this year.

He added: “Of course I’d consider fighting Wanderlei again.

“If he wants to fight me after I get the title this year then I’d like to fight him the way it was supposed to go down first time round - with us fighting for the title.”


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

Fedor would submit him in 2 minutes.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

It annoys me when my most favorite fighters say dumb things like this.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Chuck is a good fighter but i truly believe he's a dumb ass.


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

I think Dana's whispering in his ear now that Fedor's going to become a free agent. What's awesome is I dun give a f*ck, that would be DOPE regardless of who we think is going to win. I'm not gonna disappoint myself with a Wandy-Chuck type suspense again though. Overall good interview, good to see the Iceman back to his ways when just a few months ago some of us thought he would or should retire.

BTW, screw u thesun.co.uk. 3 pop-ups got through my blocker.:angry07:


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

i like chuck and all, but i don't like his chances against fedor.

fedor is much bigger than chuck and would just overwhelm him with his explosive power. chuck could do some damage standing though, he'd have to use a very smart gameplan though. if chuck keeps his distance, and picked his shots wisely he may actually be able to KO fedor.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Chuck's a very confident guy, but I think he'd get manhandled by Fedor. :dunno:


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

AlexPR123 said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/ufc/article890064.ece
> 
> CHUCK LIDDELL says he is the man who can beat Russian MMA legend Fedor Emelianenko.
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EH6wUn6Qo_Q


----------



## ManBearPig (Dec 6, 2007)

I must say... I'm consistently shocked at all the Chuck Liddell hating that goes on at this site..

Chuck Liddell can beat anyone ... anyone in the world when he is right in the head.

Including your precious Paper Champion Fedor.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Don't give me that shit about hating on chuck. The guy is my favorite fighter. I just know that he would have little to no chance of winning that fight.


----------



## ManBearPig (Dec 6, 2007)

burton_o6 said:


> Don't give me that shit about hating on chuck. The guy is my favorite fighter. I just know that he would have little to no chance of winning that fight.


Why?

Chuck clearly has better standup and could easily finish Fedor on his feet....

Fedor is dominant on the ground but Chucks wrestling and take down defense is top notch...

I'd take Chuck in this fight.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

ManBearPig said:


> Why?
> 
> Chuck clearly has better standup and could easily finish Fedor on his feet....
> 
> ...


Have you ever seen Fedor take somebody down by a single or double leg? That is really the only thing I have ever seen Chuck defend against, other than a few times.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Lets not dismiss Chuck here, it's not like Fedor is a horrible match up for him(more than Fedor is a horrible match up for anyone else lol).
Also, Fedor wouldn't really have that huge a size advantage over Chuck. Chuck is a huge LHW and actually taller than Fedor, who isn't very big at HW at all.

I'd rather see this than Rampage Chuck 3.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

People want to see Randy fight Fedor but when Chuck says he wants to...he is met with criticism?

1.) Chuck has knocked out Randy twice
2.) Chuck has fought better challengers than Fedor as of the past few years
3.) Chuck matches up better stylistically with Fedor than Randy does
4.) He shares a same first name with Chuck Norris
5.) He'd have Rob Emerson's blessing to beat Fedor
6.) What? Would you rather have him fight Tito again?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> Chuck clearly has better standup


Not true, Fedor has outstruck solid strikers like Nogueira & Cro Cop. Also, Fedor can check leg-kicks.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Damone said:


> Not true, Fedor has outstruck solid strikers like Nogueira & Cro Cop. Also, Fedor can check leg-kicks.


Fedor has to check em. Chuck takes em like a man!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Lets not dismiss Chuck here, it's not like Fedor is a horrible match up for him(more than Fedor is a horrible match up for anyone else lol).
> Also, Fedor wouldn't really have that huge a size advantage over Chuck. Chuck is a huge LHW and actually taller than Fedor, who isn't very big at HW at all.


I agree, if Chuck was moving to HW he could easily match or exceed Fedor in weight. Chuck cuts like 10-15 pounds to make weight already, i think he could probably get up to 230-240 with diet and weights. And it's not like Fedor isn't carrying some extra fat around.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Freelancer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EH6wUn6Qo_Q


Another example:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsGQ2b3iRj0


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Chuck hasn't fought anyone the likes of Fedor. At least most of the Chuck fans aren't on his nuts that much.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Chuck's a bad ass dude but I just don't see him taking out Fedor, never know though because anything can happen. Chuck has some sick power in his hands and great TDD so I don't think it will be a walk through for Fedor but I just feel like he would take it nevertheless.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Another example:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsGQ2b3iRj0


I believe somebody should show these fights to chuck.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Can't expect the guy to say "Fedor? He'd kick my ass!"

If Lindland can square off against Fedor it doesn't seem so far fetched that Chuck can. I mean once you think about it, this isn't a bad matchup for Chuck. Fedor is aggressive in the standup and thats what Chuck likes. I'm not saying he'd win but with his great takedown defense and his counter punch style, its not THAT unlikely that he'd win. Now I'm NOT saying he would so don't flame me here but it's possible once you think about their styles.


----------



## Anudem (Apr 22, 2007)

Man I don't know whats been up but he's been having diarrhea of the mouth lately. Saying he was expecting a title shot after beating Wandy, Coutre being a "big" heavy weight (c'mon now), he can beat Fedor?

I mean he could but, you think he would show some humility just from the fact he lost to Jarine.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

ManBearPig said:


> I must say... I'm consistently shocked at all the Chuck Liddell hating that goes on at this site..
> 
> Chuck Liddell can beat anyone ... anyone in the world when he is right in the head.
> 
> Including your precious Paper Champion Fedor.



What makes Fedor a paper champion and Chuck a real one?


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't think people are saying that Chuck would walk through Fedor. Simply that it would be a good fight between a couple world class competitors. Who can really deny that?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

HexRei said:


> I agree, if Chuck was moving to HW he could easily match or exceed Fedor in weight. Chuck cuts like 10-15 pounds to make weight already, i think he could probably get up to 230-240 with diet and weights. And it's not like Fedor isn't carrying some extra fat around.


I'd say its closer to twenty, I mean Chuck is massive.
Plus look at the guy, I mean he doesn't even have any extra muscle(look at his pecs), he could bulk up as a HW Randy Style no problem.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Chuck is a lighter version of cro cop(more or less). He could hurt fedor with his punches, but I'm sure fedor can: KO him, sub him, take him down, GnP him. Good luck Chuck!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Chuck's nothing like Cro Cop. Mirko hates it when his opponent comes after him, while Chuck loves it when his opponent comes to him.


----------



## Anudem (Apr 22, 2007)

Damone said:


> Chuck's nothing like Cro Cop. Mirko hates it when his opponent comes after him, while Chuck loves it when his opponent comes to him.


Well almost, CC loves it when they line up with his left foot


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

For those that say Chuck has better standup, I have to ask, "What is good standup?"

God standup isn't awesome punching power and a good chin. Those attributes help a striker, though.

Good standup is the ability to hit without being hit. It's good boxing with kicks included and takedowns and TDD.

Punching power will aid the standup striker because it gives him the ability to finish, but is a guy who eats punches - doesn't go down - and then finally lands the big one really a good standup fighter?

Think, Chris Leben. No disrespect. He's tough, exciting, and talented. But, he eats shots and swings for the fences. Most of the time it pays off. Then there comes Andersen Silva. Was Leben's stadup good there?

No. An iron chin sometimes cracks. 

Rampage did it to Liddell too.

Chuck is effective on his feet. I wouldn't fight him, but is it great standup? I'd say "No." It's effective because he's so powerful and can take a punch too.

Fedor seems very accurate with his punches. He's dropped enormous men quickly with precise shots. Sapp and Zulu were on the deck quick from Fedor's accurate striking.

Liddell may hit harder, but his standup can not be considered better IMO.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Another example:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsGQ2b3iRj0


I don't think Haseman threw one punch the whole time, he was clearly wrestler and I doubt he had any striking experience at all. It was a ground war for almost the whole fight, there was almost no striking at all until the last fifteen seconds and Haseman wanted no part of it... this doesn't prove much of anything about Fedor's standup. 


The Takada fight (another guy posted) was at least predominantly striking but Takada started to duck and cover after Fedor's first punch. That guy was a can.

He has better showings than this in Pride frankly, but the bottomline is that Fedor does win a lot more via GnP than standing KO's. And most of Fedor's wins are submissions, I don't see him armbarring Chuck. If fedor takes this hypothetical fight I think it will be via decision or grounded TKO ala Randy v Chuck 1.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> Chuck's nothing like Cro Cop. Mirko hates it when his opponent comes after him, while Chuck loves it when his opponent comes to him.


Mirko is a counter puncher too, if I remeber correctly. And he has good TDD. In most of cro cop's matches the opponents were coming after him. Even Dana said for cro cop: " He is HW Chuck Liddell". The only difference I see is that Chuck uses his hands more often and has better TDD.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't understand the dismissal. Chuck does match up well with Fedor. I still think Fedor would win, but it's not a forgone conclusion like it has been in all his other fights since fighting The CroCop.

Frankly, i think if Chuck clocked Fedor, even he would go crashing down. Styles make fights yadda yadda....and Chuck seems to have a good style for Fedor.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

why are people calling him dumb for saying he thinks he can beat fedor? his confidence is probably a huge part of his success.. he'd fight anyone because he thinks he can beat anyone, which is how a champion should be.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Am I the only one who is so sick of people saying they can fight Fedor? Is this some sort of big inside joke between fighters? I realize hes the top guy and everyone guns for the top guy, but seriously in the last few months I've heard Bob Sapp (lol), Randy Couture, Ron Nelson (who?) and Chuck Liddell challenge him, hell even Dana White seems to think he can take him. Im just waiting for Yves Edwards to call out Fedor now.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

HexRei said:


> I don't think Haseman threw one punch the whole time, he was clearly wrestler and I doubt he had any striking experience at all. It was a ground war for almost the whole fight, there was almost no striking at all until the last fifteen seconds and Haseman wanted no part of it... this doesn't prove much of anything about Fedor's standup.
> 
> 
> The Takada fight (another guy posted) was at least predominantly striking but Takada started to duck and cover after Fedor's first punch. That guy was a can.
> ...


It doesn't matter if hasseman and takada were cans, I posted the takada fight to show that Chuck is wrong. Fedor has big KO power, he knocked out takada with 3 punches from his feet. Hell he knocked down zulu with a single punch.


----------



## Anudem (Apr 22, 2007)

HexRei said:


> I don't think Haseman threw one punch the whole time, he was clearly wrestler and I doubt he had any striking experience at all. It was a ground war for almost the whole fight, there was almost no striking at all until the last fifteen seconds and Haseman wanted no part of it... this doesn't prove much of anything about Fedor's standup.
> 
> 
> The Takada fight (another guy posted) was at least predominantly striking but Takada started to duck and cover after Fedor's first punch. That guy was a can.
> ...


I think the reason for the vids are just to show Fedor has floored a couple guys while standing, to counter Liddell's statement. They have nothing to really do with Fedors opponents.

I would also like to see Liddell take on the HW division before making these statements, have him fight Nog first then he can talk. 

actually that brings me to a quick rant, why isn't Liddell saying he could take on Nog? I mean nog is a more of a ground guy, and has good takedowns, why not say I am a good match up against Nog?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

HexRei said:


> I don't think Haseman threw one punch the whole time, he was clearly wrestler and I doubt he had any striking experience at all. It was a ground war for almost the whole fight, there was almost no striking at all until the last fifteen seconds and Haseman wanted no part of it... this doesn't prove much of anything about Fedor's standup.
> 
> The Takada fight (another guy posted) was at least predominantly striking but Takada started to duck and cover after Fedor's first punch. That guy was a can.
> 
> He has better showings than this in Pride frankly, but the bottomline is that Fedor does win a lot more via GnP than standing KO's. And most of Fedor's wins are submissions, I don't see him armbarring Chuck. If fedor takes this hypothetical fight I think it will be via decision or grounded TKO ala Randy v Chuck 1.


My point with that wasn't that his stand-up is amazing, my point is that he has the power to drop people from a standing position. Watch his fight Yugi Nagata, or his fights with Nogueira.

Anyone who would have been hit by that body shot Fedor landed on Haseman would have dropped. Just listen to the sound of sledgehammer on ribcage. :dunno:



Anudem said:


> I think the reason for the vids are just to show Fedor has floored a couple guys while standing, to counter Liddell's statement. They have nothing to really do with Fedors opponents.


Thank you for getting the point!


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

ThaFranchise said:


> Am I the only one who is so sick of people saying they can fight Fedor? Is this some sort of big inside joke between fighters? I realize hes the top guy and everyone guns for the top guy, but seriously in the last few months I've heard Bob Sapp (lol), Randy Couture, Ron Nelson (who?) and Chuck Liddell challenge him, hell even Dana White seems to think he can take him. Im just waiting for Yves Edwards to call out Fedor now.


Don't forget Semmy Schilt did, as well.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I'll say this. If Fedor stood and traded with Chuck, he would lose.

Chuck is a better striker standing. He just is folks.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Anudem said:


> I think the reason for the vids are just to show Fedor has floored a couple guys while standing, to counter Liddell's statement. They have nothing to really do with Fedors opponents.
> 
> I would also like to see Liddell take on the HW division before making these statements, have him fight Nog first then he can talk.
> 
> actually that brings me to a quick rant, why isn't Liddell saying he could take on Nog? I mean nog is a more of a ground guy, and has good takedowns, why not say I am a good match up against Nog?


a LOT more glory in threatening fedor right now... and less chance of it actually happening


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Flak said:


> I'll say this. If Fedor stood and traded with Chuck, he would lose.
> 
> Chuck is a better striker standing. He just is folks.


Fedor doesn't fight stupidly like Wanderlei Silva. His team comes up with great strategies for each opponent he faces, and even when things go wrong for Fedor, he's able to adapt to situations better than anyone in the game. 

Chuck is a better striker, but this isn't K-1. This is MMA, and Fedor is the better overall fighter. :dunno:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Fedor doesn't fight stupidly like Wanderlei Silva. His team comes up with great strategies for each opponent he faces, and even when things go wrong for Fedor, he's able to adapt to situations better than anyone in the game.
> 
> Chuck is a better striker, but this isn't K-1. This is MMA, and Fedor is the better overall fighter. :dunno:


styles make fights. fedor is a more well-rounded fighter but if he can't take chuck down with shots or clinchwork i think he will have a lot of trouble.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I love Chuck and agree it would be a great fight, my beef is that Chuck needs to fight some HW's the likes of Nog, Tim Sylvia, Arlovski, Cro Cop before claiming he can take Fedor. Beat those guys and maybe I will listen to him talk about beating Fedor. The thing is has Chuck ever fought a ***** guy like Fedor, someone that is always for subs and has decent striking?

Edit: I am also wondering what does Chuck mean by if I do everything at LHW, like what get KOed by Page a thrid time?


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Fedor doesn't fight stupidly like Wanderlei Silva. His team comes up with great strategies for each opponent he faces, and even when things go wrong for Fedor, he's able to adapt to situations better than anyone in the game.
> 
> Chuck is a better striker, but this isn't K-1. This is MMA, and Fedor is the better overall fighter. :dunno:


I agree. I was just responding to the claims of Fedor's striking prowess. He can strike, but not as well as Chuck.

Fedor would need to get him down to win (and i think he could keep him there, or sub him before he could bounce back up) but would be at considerable risk while standing or coming into range.


----------



## Fearless13 (Mar 3, 2008)

I love Chuck. When I got into UFC he was the first fighter I really liked. When he truly fights well I believe he can beat almost anyone. But a move to heavyweight would probably be tough on him and I doubt he would actually do it. He would also need to beat some worthy heavyweights in UFC first before he even tries.

Andre vs Liddell? That would be amazing in my opinion.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

If chuck ever goes to HW I wanna see him against cro cop. That would be awesome.


----------



## Fearless13 (Mar 3, 2008)

Freelancer said:


> If chuck ever goes to HW I wanna see him against cro cop. That would be awesome.




Didn't even think about that match up. I think that is a dream match that should happen and Chuck should know a lot of money could come from it. I mean who honestly doesn't want to see that?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Fedor would come in with one of those big left hooks, stun chuck, clinch, then Judo toss him on his ass. I agree that Liddell matches up nicely with Fedor but Liddell relies on his sprawl more than anything for TDD, and that's not going to help _that_ much vs a TD artist like Fedor. Also, Fedor has an excellent top game and I don't see Chuck just standing up like he usually does


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

ive known about this for like 2 years now chuck has stated this before on some radio station he also said he wanted cro cop, fedor wont move down to 205 anyway so this fight wont happen.

ive also just been told fedor is a free agent and coming to the ufc is this true or just another bullshit rumour??


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

HexRei said:


> styles make fights. fedor is a more well-rounded fighter but if he can't take chuck down with shots or clinchwork i think he will have a lot of trouble.


The thing is though that Fedor rarely just goes for shots without setting them up. He'll throw punches while dropping his level then he'll go for a body lock. Chuck Liddell's got a great sprawl, but you're not going to be sprawling against someone trained in *****, you're more likely to be tripped or thrown.



Flak said:


> I agree. I was just responding to the claims of Fedor's striking prowess. He can strike, but not as well as Chuck.
> 
> Fedor would need to get him down to win (and i think he could keep him there, or sub him before he could bounce back up) but would be at considerable risk while standing or coming into range.


I agree. Chuck's definitely the better striker of the two, but Fedor's top game is among the best in MMA.



wukkadb said:


> Fedor would come in with one of those big left hooks, stun chuck, clinch, then Judo toss him on his ass. I agree that Liddell matches up nicely with Fedor but Liddell relies on his sprawl more than anything for TDD, and that's not going to help _that_ much vs a TD artist like Fedor. Also, Fedor has an excellent top game and I don't see Chuck just standing up like he usually does


Exactly! 



bigaza said:


> ive known about this for like 2 years now chuck has stated this before on some radio station he also said he wanted cro cop, fedor wont move down to 205 anyway so this fight wont happen.
> 
> ive also just been told fedor is a free agent and coming to the ufc is this true or just another bullshit rumour??


It's not so much Fedor won't move down to 205, he'd have a very hard time cutting just under 30lbs. If Chuck wanted to fight Fedor, he could also go up in weight, or he could meet Fedor at a catch-weight.

As for your question, Fedor IS a free agent. However, I find it unlikely that he's going to sign with the UFC after all the shit talking Dana has done. Expect him to go to Dream and fight Randy Couture on HDNet by year's end.


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

ive been waiting for fedor vs randy for so long im not gonna bother talkin bout it anymore in case i jinx it.

anyway i can see your a huge fedor fan so i dont wanna offend you but i gotta go with randy in this one and yes randy has lost before but as far as mma goes randys a more "complete" mma fighter in my eyes.

also i beleive if fedor had been fighting in ufc all these years he would have an L by now


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

bigaza said:


> ive known about this for like 2 years now chuck has stated this before on some radio station he also said he wanted cro cop, fedor wont move down to 205 anyway so this fight wont happen.
> 
> ive also just been told fedor is a free agent and coming to the ufc is this true or just another bullshit rumour??


Pretty sure chuck would move up.. hence why he said he wants to finish everything at LHW before going to HW


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Chuck really has to beat Rampage first. I don't see that happening.

Size wise they are prob v close. Fed doesn't cut, and has spare weight. Chuck is a v big lhw. Fedor has avoided the strikes of many better strikers (Schilt, CC on his game etc).


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

wow, it's obvious from Chuck's words that he has no clue what makes a good MMA fighter... that's pretty hilaroius stuff actually... 

has he seen Fedor fight, or does Dana keep his "stars" in the dark to keep them as ignorant as himself?


----------



## Fearless13 (Mar 3, 2008)

wukkadb said:


> Fedor would come in with one of those big left hooks, stun chuck, clinch, then Judo toss him on his ass. I agree that Liddell matches up nicely with Fedor but Liddell relies on his sprawl more than anything for TDD, and that's not going to help _that_ much vs a TD artist like Fedor. Also, Fedor has an excellent top game and I don't see Chuck just standing up like he usually does


I haven't seen his fight vs. Jardine, but I have only seen one man that actually took him down when he did sprawl. That was Randy so I don't know how so many people say this would be an easy fight.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Fearless13 said:


> I haven't seen his fight vs. Jardine, but I have only seen one man that actually took him down when he did sprawl. That was Randy so I don't know how so many people say this would be an easy fight.


Well what use would a sprawl do against Judo/***** throws? A sprawl is used against single legs and double legs usually, something that Fedor does not rely on. That's mainly what I was referring to


----------



## Fearless13 (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh. Really sorry I read it wrong. But you have to admit it would be a good match and extremely hyped up. I dare say raise MMA to a level that is higher than it has ever been.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Fedor would come in with one of those big left hooks, stun chuck, clinch, then Judo toss him on his ass. I agree that Liddell matches up nicely with Fedor but Liddell relies on his sprawl more than anything for TDD, and that's not going to help _that_ much vs a TD artist like Fedor. Also, Fedor has an excellent top game and I don't see Chuck just standing up like he usually does


I disagree with this. Randy is all about the clinch and greco style, possibly one of the best....and we all saw what happened to him once Chuck figured the clinch out.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Flak said:


> I disagree with this. Randy is all about the clinch and greco style, possibly one of the best....and we all saw what happened to him once Chuck figured the clinch out.


It wasn't really Chuck figuring the clinch out though, it was more or less him realizing that Randy needed to use the cage to take him down. Chuck's footwork in the 2nd and 3rd fights was excellent, he kept moving and that disallowed Randy from shooting in and pressing him to the cage. This starkly contrasts the first fight where Chuck was flat-footed and let Randy bully him into the fence.

Randy Couture fights really intelligently, and he almost uses the cage as if it were another person, it's almost like watching 2 against 1. But once he can't use the cage, or he's put into the cage himself/on his back (ex: fight w/Barnett), he's not nearly as effective.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

Fedor kicks too. Something that Chuck liked taking if you've watched the Jardine fight.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Flak said:


> I disagree with this. Randy is all about the clinch and greco style, possibly one of the best....and we all saw what happened to him once Chuck figured the clinch out.


When's the last time you saw Couture pull off a throw from the clinch? He relies on foot sweeps, cage tactics, and also goes down for singles/doubles often. I don't think him and Fedor have that similar of takedowns.


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

bad comment about fedor..

good comment about Wandy..


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

Wait a minute...when Pride was still around, was there a quote about what he said about Fedor? 



> Liddell: 'I'll fight anyone, Silva? Yeah sure, Quinton Jackson? Sure, Randy Couture? Sure'
> 
> Reporter: 'What about Fedor Emelianenko?'
> 
> Liddell: 'Well if I'll have to...I'll fight him...if I have to'


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

ManBearPig said:


> Why?
> 
> Chuck clearly has better standup and could easily finish Fedor on his feet....
> 
> ...


CC hits harder than Chuck, and he couldn't knock out Fedor. Chuck's only chance of winning was by UD, and I don't see that happening.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> CC hits harder than Chuck, and he couldn't knock out Fedor. Chuck's only chance of winning was by UD, and I don't see that happening.


Crocop might kick harder, but I think Chuck's punches have a better chance of KOing an opponent. I believe a 240 lb Chuck has a chance to KO or at least TKO Fedor.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

I also see Chuck Liddell lasting long agaisnt Fedor. Chuck style is different from those of who Fedor beated.. He beat a great striker on Crocop but Crocop is more of a stalker and Chuck is a Counter puncher. I also see difficulties for Fedor taking this fight to the ground.. I see a Striking battle.. This could go either way.. but if Chuck will land one right hand, Fedor might sleep..


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

capt_america said:


> I also see Chuck Liddell lasting long agaisnt Fedor. Chuck style is different from those of who Fedor beated.. He beat a great striker on Crocop but Crocop is more of a stalker and Chuck is a Counter puncher. I also see difficulties for Fedor taking this fight to the ground.. I see a Striking battle.. This could go either way.. but if Chuck will land one right hand, Fedor might sleep..


You can't forget that Fedor punches hard as well, if Fedor connects, Chuck will be in big trouble too. This fight could be exciting, but I just see Fedor being too smart to just play into Chuck's hands.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

That is why i say the fight can go either way.. But i dont like the idea of counting chuck out..


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

capt_america said:


> That is why i say the fight can go either way.. But i dont like the idea of counting chuck out..


No one should ever be counted out, but there are definitely favourites in every fight that most people can agree upon.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I give chuck about a minute and a half before he is armbarred


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

blaked said:


> Fedor would submit him in 2 minutes.


God I hope this fight happens so people such as the one quoted above burst into tears when Fedor gets knocked out.

Seriosly though it would be an amazing fight, Fedor is a great match up for Chuck but Chuck has never fought at Heavyweight and may suck in that division.

Do it Dana!


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

I think Chuck neds to worry about beating Evans and (eventually) Rampage/Griffin firstly.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I think chucks style matches up pretty well against fedors


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Green Scape said:


> I think Dana's whispering in his ear now that Fedor's going to become a free agent. What's awesome is I dun give a f*ck, that would be DOPE regardless of who we think is going to win.


My thoughts exactly. Seems rather coincidental that Fedor becomes a free agent and Chuck says that.

There is still hope out there that Fedor Vs Couture could happen in the octagon rather than a ring.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> When's the last time you saw Couture pull off a throw from the clinch? He relies on foot sweeps, cage tactics, and also goes down for singles/doubles often. I don't think him and Fedor have that similar of takedowns.


The takedowns are different (although randy use a lot of greco style takedowns, ie: no legs) but im talking about Chuck being very adept at avoiding being clinched in the first place. Closing the distance against Chuck is risky business, even for Fedor.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Taking bets. 5:1 in favor of Fedor. Although it would make for an entertaining fight. Chuck won't be able to land his right cross cuz Fedor would catch it in mid air and bust an arm bar. Who would have thought a chubby Russian could wreck shop like that.


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

“If he wants to fight me after I get the title this year then I’d like to fight him the way it was supposed to go down first time round - with us fighting for the title.”

There we go!
And I'd love to see him fight Fedor!


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> Mirko is a counter puncher too, if I remeber correctly. And he has good TDD. In most of cro cop's matches the opponents were coming after him. Even Dana said for cro cop: " He is HW Chuck Liddell". The only difference I see is that Chuck uses his hands more often and has better TDD.


Not really, Mirko is more of a "stalker" where he just walks down his opponents in the ring setting up his kick. He can't handle pressure.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> Taking bets. 5:1 in favor of Fedor. Although it would make for an entertaining fight. Chuck won't be able to land his right cross cuz Fedor would catch it in mid air and bust an arm bar. Who would have thought a chubby Russian could wreck shop like that.


If they ever fight I will take you up on that


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Biowza said:


> Not really, Mirko is more of a "stalker" where he just walks down his opponents in the ring setting up his kick. He can't handle pressure.


That doesn't mean you're not a counter-puncher though, Chuck likes to "stalk" his opponents very often too. Being a counter puncher doesn't suggest that you punch when you're moving backwards


----------



## EddieG (Sep 8, 2006)

I give props to the Iceman but he woud not last 2 minutes and would likely have a broken limb for show. He needs to worry about his immediate opponants and not live in fantasy land.


----------



## smooth810 (Apr 13, 2007)

Chuck would win....Fedor hasn't proved he can fight in an octagon...or even a true big name in years...I just don't understand Fedor and his fear of fighting the top guys:confused02:


----------



## rchristie0 (May 27, 2007)

smooth810 said:


> Chuck would win....Fedor hasn't proved he can fight in an octagon...or even a true big name in years...I just don't understand Fedor and his fear of fighting the top guys:confused02:


true , i think liddell would take it , octagon or ring , hes would be too much for fedor , his striking is on another level, it would be the first time fedor gets koed , and by chuck , that would be historical


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Chuck should worry more about Rampage then look for Fedor, afterall, he did whoop your ass twice. Everyone seems to love calling out Fedor now..so I CHALLENGE FEDOR TO A FIGHT, IF HE DECLINES, HE"S DUCKING ME!!!

See how easy that is? Instead of calling him out, try going to fight with him, try to make it happen like Randy instead of just calling out his name, anyone can do that.

And Chuck would get taken down and pounded on or armbared in the first or second. And if Fedor chooses to stand with Chuck, you know he can stand with him. Fedor beat Mirko at his own game when Mirko was mentally there. 

Now i'm not saying Chuck hasn't got a chance, he's got a good chance, but he'd have to Ko Fedor to win which is obvious. 

And for the record, i don't care what anyone says, fighting Hong man choi is a a challenge. Especially when he's 100 pounds heavier than you and a foot+ more taller than you, with a hard chin and fists the size of your head. Hell i'd like to see how Chuck handles himself against Mark hunt and HMC before talking about Fedor.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Mark Hunt is legit, HMC not so much in mma. Only thing is Hunt wasn't really in line for the title fight or deserving at the time. 

Liddell should worry about Jackson, since it is obvious the third meeting is well on its way.


----------



## rchristie0 (May 27, 2007)

Uchi said:


> Chuck should worry more about Rampage then look for Fedor, afterall, he did whoop your ass twice. Everyone seems to love calling out Fedor now..so I CHALLENGE FEDOR TO A FIGHT, IF HE DECLINES, HE"S DUCKING ME!!!
> 
> See how easy that is? Instead of calling him out, try going to fight with him, try to make it happen like Randy instead of just calling out his name, anyone can do that.
> 
> ...


armbar chuck? is this a joke? i'd seriously doubt that would ever happen to chuck , i just cant see it in my head , i see fedor getting koed tough, thats more likely


----------



## JeffreyJr (Feb 26, 2008)

chuck liddell would knock fedor out! First round.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

Everyone is taking a crack of Fedor now. For those who were complaining about him fighting cans, do people even realize that at the time, they had trouble even finding a fight for Fedor? No one wanted to fight him but I guess now since he has not fought in a while, everyone wants to fight him. Where is that list of quotes from fighters from different weight classes praising him?


----------



## JeffreyJr (Feb 26, 2008)

Chuck and mirco are two diffrent fighters...Chuck would whip Mirco and Fedor...real simple...like it or not complain or agree thats just the way it is!


----------



## JeffreyJr (Feb 26, 2008)

Nikkolai said:


> Everyone is taking a crack of Fedor now. For those who were complaining about him fighting cans, do people even realize that at the time, they had trouble even finding a fight for Fedor? No one wanted to fight him but I guess now since he has not fought in a while, everyone wants to fight him. Where is that list of quotes from fighters from different weight classes praising him?


Fedor Is completly Over rated and would Lose in the UFC to Gee any of the top 10 hw...lol He isn't all that great!


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't know how people can still consider Fedor the best fighter in the world. A few years ago, ok, I would agree that he was the best fighter in the world. But now, no one can really know. He hasn't fought any serious competition for a couple years now. The last legit fighter he fought was Matt Lindland, who is a Middleweight. I not saying he's not a great fighter, but there really is no proof that he's still the best fighter, or heavyweight, in the world. At least Chuck's fought some good opponents recently. Just my opinion.


----------



## rchristie0 (May 27, 2007)

chuck wants to go out with a bang , and he will , beating all these top fighters , and dana will give it to him he has the power and money to make any fight happen , even if fedor is involved , hell try harder to get this fight to happen even if it costs him his pride


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

I see where you are coming from. I would have liked it if he signed with the UFC from the beginning instead of M1. But, no one knows for sure except the two sides knew what the contract really was about.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

JeffreyJr said:


> Fedor Is completly Over rated and would Lose in the UFC to Gee any of the top 10 hw...lol He isn't all that great!


He will lose to any top UFC? Even the current champ?


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

rchristie0 said:


> armbar chuck? is this a joke? i'd seriously doubt that would ever happen to chuck , i just cant see it in my head , i see fedor getting koed tough, thats more likely


Its not that hard..if Fedor does go down, Chuck goes into his gaurd and tries to finish him, possible armbar right there.

Hey no one ever thought Big tim would get Guillotined. 

Fedor is dangerous whether he's on top of you or on the bottom.
is he's on top he'll beat you until you give him something, or he'll just beat you. If he's on the bottom, he'll sub you there.

How do you see Fedor getting koed more likely, Chucks got hands, but the only time Fedor looked prone to getting knocked out was when Fujita got him with a big shot. While Chuck has been rocked by Jardine finished by Rampage, and was knocked down by Wanderlei (there was one that wasn't a slip, but wand was hurt at the moment as well)
Hell i could see Fedor TKO Chuck.


----------



## rchristie0 (May 27, 2007)

fedor likes to go to the ground , whenever he gets a chance he'll try to take the fight down there , something that chuck loves , fedor would pay for that and eat a couple of jabs and uppercuts that will daze him , and chuck will finish him off right there (but considering chuck getting "armbared" its not a good idea to finish him off right there ), or hell make him stand up again and make him pay again , and tko his ass back to m1 , dream , or wherever the japanese are so that they can kiss his ass and feed him more cans


----------



## BrAinDeaD (Oct 15, 2006)

Chuck's a fighter and has every right to want to fight Fedor and believe he could beat Fedor. I must disagree with him about Fedor being overrated though.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

So do all you guys think Rampage and Jardine could beat Fedor to. Cause if I remember correctly they both whooped chucks ass within the last year. I dont think any of the 3 would stand a chance ro last a round.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

rchristie0 said:


> fedor likes to go to the ground , whenever he gets a chance he'll try to take the fight down there , something that chuck loves , fedor would pay for that and eat a couple of jabs and uppercuts that will daze him , and chuck will finish him off right there (but considering chuck getting "armbared" its not a good idea to finish him off right there ), or hell make him stand up again and make him pay again , and tko his ass back to m1 , dream , or wherever the japanese are so that they can kiss his ass and feed him more cans


You seem to confident about Chuck. he couldn't even finish Jardine. Instead Jardine was the closest to finish, almost in a similar fashion as Rampage. When has Fedor looked remotely close to being finished? Fujita rocked him, but Fedor recovered quick and then subbed Fujita. 

So, what makes you think Chuck will ko or tko Fedor? Who has Chuck finished recently that will let you say he'll finish Fedor that easily? Who tkoed/ko or got close to a tko/ko against Fedor recently,or even in his entire career?


----------



## JeffreyJr (Feb 26, 2008)

lol i didnt mean it litterally it was a figure of speech i dont know...im just saying hes over rated.. how can people still consider him the best heavyweight fighter in the world none the less the best fighter in the world? lol its all a bit funny to me thats all.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> So do all you guys think Rampage and Jardine could beat Fedor to. Cause if I remember correctly they both whooped chucks ass within the last year. I dont think any of the 3 would stand a chance ro last a round.


but it doesn't work like that. I mean, rampage has beat chuck, and wandy has beat rampage, so why can't wandy beat chuck? because styles make fights.


----------



## sub fan (Jan 11, 2008)

ManBearPig said:


> I must say... I'm consistently shocked at all the Chuck Liddell hating that goes on at this site..
> 
> Chuck Liddell can beat anyone ... anyone in the world when he is right in the head.
> 
> Including your precious *Paper Champion Fedor*.


EXACTLY. Paper champion is the most accurate assesment I have heard in a while. Fedor is a good fighter and all but everybody saying "the best P4P" is just wrong. You have to be *currently* beating top contenders like Anderson Silva has to be considered the best P4P. As for Chuck beating Fedor...That would be a tall order for him but he does have a punchers chance.


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

lawd, chuck would lose in the 1st round. Funny to see how everyone wants to fight fedor now, and yet they say he isn't the best.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

lol, I am howling at the influx of noobs around here.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> lol, I am howling at the influx of noobs around here.


That is how popular Lesnar. Since hes debut many people flood here. :thumb02: Speaking of Lesnar, what about him and Fedor?:confused02:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

capt_america said:


> That is how popular Lesnar. Since hes debut many people flood here. :thumb02: Speaking of Lesnar, what about him and Fedor?:confused02:


Lesnar takes Fedor down, then Fedor summons a lightning bolt from the sky to strike Brock down. Fights ends at 13secs into the first round via EKO (Electrocution KO) :laugh:


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Lesnar takes Fedor down, then Fedor summons a lightning bolt from the sky to strike Brock down. Fights ends at 13secs into the first round via EKO (Electrocution KO) :laugh:


LMAO..:thumb02: Heres a more realistic one: Bell rings, Lesnar run to Fedor and took Fedor down. Lesnar thinks of doing the F5 and by the proccess of picking Fedor up, Fedor got him into an armbar. Lesnar broke his arm and decided that Chess is the most suitable sport for him.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

capt_america said:


> LMAO..:thumb02: Heres a more realistic one: Bell rings, Lesnar run to Fedor and took Fedor down. Lesnar thinks of doing the F5 and by the proccess of picking Fedor up, Fedor got him into an armbar. Lesnar broke his arm and decided that Chess is the most suitable sport for him.


LOL. 

MUCH more realistic :laugh:!


----------



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

i believe Chuck Should get pass Melvin Manhoef an unknown guy to many with vicous knockout power and has Dynamite with both feet and hands (just check his fight with Cyborg Evangelista) then if he win then he should be fighting Fedor outside the UFC:thumbsup:


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

Honestly, after getting his ass beat by Jardine, Chuck doesn't HONESTLY stand much of a chance vs Fedor. Has chuck ever fought a ***** guy? Has he fought a multi-time world ***** champion? No. He would be tossed on his head and submitted in seconds.

Hey Chuck, the next time you want to call out anyone, take a look at that huge black guy with a ******* chain around his neck that's beat the mohawk out of you twice, and then realize you have more immediate challenges.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Dana, PLEASE let Chuck fight Fedor! I wanna see him eat his own words.


----------



## DiamondDash2k (Mar 4, 2007)

shouldn't chuck beat rampage first before he runs his mouth about beating a heavyweight who owns almost everyone in his path.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Why do you people think he needs to beat Rampage first......Quinton Jackson is not Fedor Emelianenko, they are two completely different fighters. Chucks ability or lack thereof to beat Rampage has no relevance to him thinking he can beat Fedor.


----------



## judian (Mar 8, 2008)

reasons why Fedor would win:

1)people here are talking about Chuck's knockout power, and yet he was unable to finish both jardine and silva.
2) fedor has knockout power in his hands as well.
3)fedor wasnt knocked out by the huge hands of Hong-man Choi, so i think he is more then capable of standing with the iceman
4)if Chuck would be taken to the ground even once, he is domed.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

judian said:


> reasons why Fedor would win:
> 
> 1)people here are talking about Chuck's knockout power, and yet he was unable to finish both jardine and silva.
> 2) fedor has knockout power in his hands as well.
> ...


1) Yet he was able to finish Tito, Randy Couture, Guy Mezger, Overeem, Kevin Randleman, Renato Sobral, Vernon White, Jeremy Horn.
2)Well going with your original point, Fedor has finished with strikes TK, Yugi Nagata and Gary Goodridge. Shall I list the people he was unable to finish?
3) Fedor didn't stand with Choi.
4) Because Chuck has no ground game and is constantly getting submitted and pounded out lol?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

its really hard to say how this fight would go becouse we dont know how good fedor is at the moment. give him a top notch guy and then we can say more


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Liddel's only chances are a KO or a cut, with the latter being more likely. Fedor would take Liddel down swiftly. Chuck has good at defending single and double leg takedowns; he's got a great sprawl, but Fedor always looks for clinch takedowns. He would get tossed on the ground from the clinch, then submitted within 2minutes of hitting the canvas.

I don't see Liddel as a good match up for Fedor at all... no one is really.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> 1) Yet he was able to finish Tito, Randy Couture, Guy Mezger, Overeem, Kevin Randleman, Renato Sobral, Vernon White, Jeremy Horn.
> 2)Well going with your original point, Fedor has finished with strikes TK, Yugi Nagata and Gary Goodridge. Shall I list the people he was unable to finish?
> 3) Fedor didn't stand with Choi.
> 4) Because Chuck has no ground game and is constantly getting submitted and pounded out lol?



Actually during the standup versus Choi Fedor rocked him with a big right hand. Hard to do that on a guy a foot taller than you with a huge reach advantage. 

Chuck definetly has KO power, just because he hasnt KOd anyone in his last 3 fights doesnt mean it is gone. But Fedor has fought a lot of good strikers over the years, Mark Hunt, Cro Cop, Semmy Schilt for example. I think he knows how to deal with big time strikers. I give chuck a slim to none chance in this fight seeing him being overpowered, taken down and finished whenever Fedor wants to do it, but I guess hes always got the punchers chance. but to a guy whos never been KOd in almost 30 fights I think you need to bring a bat to the ring to finish him, but i dont even think that would end up good for you


----------



## KyleB (May 30, 2007)

ManBearPig said:


> I must say... I'm consistently shocked at all the Chuck Liddell hating that goes on at this site..
> 
> Chuck Liddell can beat anyone ... anyone in the world when he is right in the head.
> 
> Including your precious Paper Champion Fedor.



Exactly. Don't let it get to you. This site is full of keyboard warriors. Why do you think real fighters hate online forums? No one knows what they're talking about. At least its great comical relief


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

KyleB said:


> Exactly. Don't let it get to you. This site is full of keyboard warriors. Why do you think real fighters hate online forums? No one knows what they're talking about. At least its great comical relief


First off, keyboard warriors, and what exactly are you? Secondly, I think its a safe bet that a lot of fighters and guys that train mma, judo, bjj, grappling post here and post there fights so STFU:thumb02: And trust me I know where the comic relief comes from- I'll just let you figure this one out.


----------



## KyleB (May 30, 2007)

Bahaha.

Dang your tough. I better stop talking, I dont want to get beat up.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

KyleB said:


> Bahaha.
> 
> Dang your tough. I better stop talking, I dont want to get beat up.


Your right I should remember my number 1 rule on a web forum:


----------



## KyleB (May 30, 2007)

I'm not trolling, just speaking the truth. If Liddell was standing in front of you, you wouldnt dream of saying he'd get his ass whooped by Fedor. You'd be asking for an autograph.

Anyways, please continue making me laugh


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

KyleB said:


> I'm not trolling, just speaking the truth. If Liddell was standing in front of you, you wouldnt dream of saying he'd get his ass whooped by Fedor. You'd be asking for an autograph.
> 
> Anyways, please continue making me laugh


Troll.:bye02:


----------



## KyleB (May 30, 2007)

Because you know its the truth. 

Pwned.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## KyleB (May 30, 2007)

Just admit it man, you know its true. Its true for 100% of the members here. No one would be telling Liddell he's dumb for saying he wants Fedor. Everyone would be asking for an autograph, including yourself.

Like I said, pwned.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

KyleB said:


> Just admit it man, you know its true. Its true for 100% of the members here. No one would be telling Liddell he's dumb for saying he wants Fedor. Everyone would be asking for an autograph, including yourself.
> 
> Like I said, pwned.


What is the point responding to you? You'd still be a troll and I would still be smarter than you.


----------



## KyleB (May 30, 2007)

LOL. So not only are you e-tougher then I, but you are also e-smarter? Dang, you got me beat man.

Pleaes, stop talking. Thanks.


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

KyleB said:


> LOL. So not only are you e-tougher then I, but you are also e-smarter? Dang, you got me beat man.
> 
> Pleaes, stop talking. Thanks.


Dang dude
you are stupid... i thought u were on at first but then saying crap like "if you guys saw him in person you wouldnt say he would loose"

Maybe we wouldnt but in our heads the same exact thought would still be going on. Chuck Liddel has little chance to beat fedor and that is the truth. Im sure he can win if he is on his game that night but my money would go to fedor. Also same thing goes for fedor... you wouldnt tell him Chuck Liddle will win now would you?? Its just disrespectful to do something like that, but forums were ment for this. If you dont like the point of a dicussion forum and dont like listening to people's opinions then maybe you shouldnt go on them anymore??:confused02:


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

wtf... you're both keyboard warriors!
And no, It's NOT 100% certain Fedor/Iceman wins,
I just say stop wasting time (go do something) and just wait to see the fight happen


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I actually don't think Chuck would care much if you said it to his face, he'd probably just laugh it off. I doubt he'd pick a fight with a fan or something, he's a nice guy.

Like I said though, Chuck might not win but this wouldn't be a bad matchup for him in my opinion.


----------



## KyleB (May 30, 2007)

No, I wouldnt tell Fedor - Chuck would win, because I dont know who would win. I like opinions, as why I'm here. You even said it yourself - It Chuck were infront of you, you wouldn't dare tell him he's crazy. Thats all my point is, you warriors need to stop living vicariously through these fighters and acting like you are one of them.


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

KyleB said:


> No, I wouldnt tell Fedor - Chuck would win, because I dont know who would win. I like opinions, as why I'm here. You even said it yourself - It Chuck were infront of you, you wouldn't dare tell him he's crazy. Thats all my point is, you warriors need to stop living vicariously through these fighters and acting like you are one of them.


i also said i know we wouldnt... and i said its not a 100% fight on either side. Its either you need to learn how to read or your really just as dumb as your posts show.


----------



## KyleB (May 30, 2007)

Your above post makes no sense. I'm sorry.

"And I said its not a 100% fight on either side"

Makes no sense, sorry. Speak English, and I will reply.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that Fedor would take Chuck down pretty easy in the clinch. Or pull him into guard and slap an arm bar on him. But I would def. be pulling for Chuck.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> Actually during the standup versus Choi Fedor rocked him with a big right hand. Hard to do that on a guy a foot taller than you with a huge reach advantage.
> 
> Chuck definetly has KO power, just because he hasnt KOd anyone in his last 3 fights doesnt mean it is gone. But Fedor has fought a lot of good strikers over the years, Mark Hunt, Cro Cop, Semmy Schilt for example. I think he knows how to deal with big time strikers. I give chuck a slim to none chance in this fight seeing him being overpowered, taken down and finished whenever Fedor wants to do it, but I guess hes always got the punchers chance. but to a guy whos never been KOd in almost 30 fights I think you need to bring a bat to the ring to finish him, but i dont even think that would end up good for you


Well, Fedor still didn't satand with Choi, you can't debate that. He jumped in the Clinch as quick as he could.

I agree with you man, I just think people are writing off Liddell too quickly. I mean I aint even really a fan of his, but have we forgotten how ggood he is after two bad showings? Because we shouldn't, and Fedor aint that much bigger than him.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I agree with you man, I just think people are writing off Liddell too quickly. I mean I aint even really a fan of his, *but have we forgotten how ggood he is after two bad showings?* Because we shouldn't, and Fedor aint that much bigger than him.


The Tim Sylvia effect.


----------



## judian (Mar 8, 2008)

well, yeah, fedor didn't stand with choi for long, but he was pounced by him, and was pounded on the ground with strikes that left marks on his face and yet he didn't fall.

anyway, this topic would be much more serius after UFC-85, and if the iceman wouldn't be able to knock evans out in the 1st-2nd round, he's chances with Fedor will be less then 1%.

and for all of Chuck fans: i am sorry! but thats the reality, Yemliyanenko is one of the 2-3 top fighters in the world while Liddele is not even one of the top 2-3 fighters in the LHW division... :dunno:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

judian said:


> well, yeah, fedor didn't stand with choi for long, but he was pounced by him, and was pounded on the ground with strikes that left marks on his face and yet he didn't fall.
> 
> anyway, this topic would be much more serius after UFC-85, and if the iceman wouldn't be able to knock evans out in the 1st-2nd round, he's chances with Fedor will be less then 1%.
> 
> and for all of Chuck fans: i am sorry! but thats the reality, Yemliyanenko is one of the 2-3 top fighters in the world while Liddele is not even one of the top 2-3 fighters in the LHW division... :dunno:


If you want your opinion to be taken seriously, you are going to have to learn to spell the names of the fighters you claim to know so much about my friend.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> If you want your opinion to be taken seriously, you are going to have to learn to spell the names of the fighters you claim to know so much about my friend.


I'm pretty sure it's still correct if you spell it with a "y" :mistress01:

according to wikipedia:


> Fedor Emelianenko... sometimes romanized as Fyodor Yemelyanenko


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> I'm pretty sure it's still correct if you spell it with a "y" :mistress01:
> 
> according to wikipedia:


Liddele?


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

KyleB said:


> Just admit it man, you know its true. Its true for 100% of the members here. No one would be telling Liddell he's dumb for saying he wants Fedor. Everyone would be asking for an autograph, including yourself.
> 
> Like I said, pwned.


What does this have to do with anything. Liddell would lose to Fedor, regardless of whether or not anyone here would tell him that in person. If you're a troll, please go kill yourself. If not.....oh God you're stupid.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

He's russian...you're not supposed to be able to spell his last name

Person 1 "Hey whats your name?"

Russian "Vladamir Khodorovsky"
And yes, i actually looked up the name..didn't make sure if it was 100% russian but seems close enough.


----------



## KyleB (May 30, 2007)

I'm not trolling, tard. Its the truth. You included. You wouldn't say shit in real life.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

KyleB said:


> I'm not trolling, tard. Its the truth. You included. You wouldn't say shit in real life.


What the hell is your point? Honestly.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

KyleB said:


> I'm not trolling, tard. Its the truth. You included. You wouldn't say shit in real life.


If it was what I thought, I would tell Chuck. Chuck isn't the type of person who is going to fight someone because they said something like that.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

KyleB said:


> I'm not trolling, tard. Its the truth. You included. You wouldn't say shit in real life.


Like I said, whether or not we would say it to his face does not change the fact that he would get his ass kicked by Fedor.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

KyleB said:


> I'm not trolling, tard. Its the truth. You included. You wouldn't say shit in real life.


What does that have to do with how Chuck would do against Fedor?
Noone is arguing he couldn't kick all our asses put together.


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

KyleB said:


> I'm not trolling, tard. Its the truth. You included. You wouldn't say shit in real life.


"Its not a 100% fight on either side" makes sense to most people. It means that neither Fedor or Chuck Liddel has this fight in the bag. It could go either way, but id bet the house on Fedor.

And also are you mentally challenged??? No one here is saying that they would go to chuck liddel and tell him that his stupid for wanting to fight fedor. The only person here dumb enough to do that might be you because im pretty sure you are a retard.

also
leave the forum troll


----------



## judian (Mar 8, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> If you want your opinion to be taken seriously, you are going to have to learn to spell the names of the fighters you claim to know so much about my friend.


1) i am not a native english speaker so if i spell incorectly an american name it doesn't mean i aint serius.
2) i am russian by birth, and the name is both spelled and pronounced: Yemilyanenko. don't even try to argue.


----------



## KyleB (May 30, 2007)

I was responding to everyone talking about how crazy Chuck is. Plain and simple. 

True keyboard warriors you all are, please, continue to feed me


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

KyleB said:


> I was responding to everyone talking about how crazy Chuck is. Plain and simple.
> 
> True keyboard warriors you all are, please, continue to feed me


And what you are doing now, is not being a "board warrior"?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

KyleB said:


> I was responding to everyone talking about how crazy Chuck is. Plain and simple.
> 
> True keyboard warriors you all are, please, continue to feed me


So if I train in muay thai, boxing, kickboxing, and a little BJJ, does that still make me a keyboard warrior?


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

KyleB said:


> I was responding to everyone talking about how crazy Chuck is. Plain and simple.
> 
> True keyboard warriors you all are, please, continue to feed me


*sigh* 

Moron


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Time to get back on topic.

Fedor has more tools, but he could get careless. However, if I were to pick, I'd pick Fedor. Stand-up, ground, everything, he's just better.

Fedor needs to start fighting tough fighters.


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

Damone said:


> Time to get back on topic.
> 
> Fedor has more tools, but he could get careless. However, if I were to pick, I'd pick Fedor. Stand-up, ground, everything, he's just better.
> 
> Fedor needs to start fighting tough fighters.


agreed. Well id give the standup to chuck liddel but fedor isnt too far behind on it. Everything else definently goes to Fedor including size and i havent seen Chuck fight many people bigger then him. Im kinda curiouse to see how that would go.


----------



## KyleB (May 30, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> So if I train in muay thai, boxing, kickboxing, and a little BJJ, does that still make me a keyboard warrior?



Absolutely.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

What does that make you than?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

SideWays40 said:


> agreed. Well id give the standup to chuck liddel but fedor isnt too far behind on it. Everything else definently goes to Fedor including size and i havent seen Chuck fight many people bigger then him. Im kinda curiouse to see how that would go.


Fedor has some solid stand-up. The guy made Nogueira, a solid boxer, look like utter garbage in their 3rd fight. Same goes for Mirko, he outstruck a very solid kickboxer.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

Damone said:


> Fedor has some solid stand-up. The guy made Nogueira, a solid boxer, look like utter garbage in their 3rd fight. Same goes for Mirko, he outstruck a very solid kickboxer.


for sure. He lands all the time and even though he doesnt go for standing KOs he almost every time knocks down people or makes them go down easily. thats why his TD is so powerful.
And that's what i call good stand-up - ability to land good punches at good time and not being struck in return. Punches might be loopy, but maybe that's what he wants since it lands ? sure he can do it however he wants


----------



## KyleB (May 30, 2007)

I've never hid the fact - 

Keyboard warrior through and through.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

KyleB said:


> I've never hid the fact -
> 
> Keyboard warrior through and through.


Well you must be the most hypicritical moron ever.

I think it's about time I stop ignoring the troll now.


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

Damone said:


> Fedor has some solid stand-up. The guy made Nogueira, a solid boxer, look like utter garbage in their 3rd fight. Same goes for Mirko, he outstruck a very solid kickboxer.


I didnt think he out striked mirko... His performance overall was alot better but lets be honest. Fedor wanted no part in the standup game of crocop. Thats why he kept taking him down.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He took him down, but he pushed the pace and made Mirko back up constantly. Mirko hates being backed up, and Fedor landed some nice punches and even attempted a nice high-kick. He threw Mirko off his game, and used the strikes to set-up the takedowns.


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

Damone said:


> He took him down, but he pushed the pace and made Mirko back up constantly. Mirko hates being backed up, and Fedor landed some nice punches and even attempted a nice high-kick. He threw Mirko off his game, and used the strikes to set-up the takedowns.


I agree, thats why i say his overall game was better. I cant say that he outstruck mirko seeing as how he didnt want to fight him standing up. Also he did very little damage to mirko standing up, i believe standing up Mirko did do more of the damage.


----------



## infamous2117 (Feb 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Chuck's a very confident guy, but I think he'd get manhandled by Fedor. :dunno:



im inclined to agree, i also think that dana is way ahead of himself when he says "coture would maul fedor"... ye ok, maul him from top mount and get armbarred. :confused03:


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Chuck has two horrible fights, goes to decision with Wandy and suddenly thinks he can beat Fedor?

People calling out Fedor just for the sake of using his name is getting a little old.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

Work on not getting KTFO by Rampage again Chuck. :confused05:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Damone said:


> He took him down, but he pushed the pace and made Mirko back up constantly. Mirko hates being backed up, and Fedor landed some nice punches and even attempted a nice high-kick. He threw Mirko off his game, and used the strikes to set-up the takedowns.


That's true, but on the other hand, he wouldn't want to make Chuck back peddle, that'd be the worst gameplan for a guy like him, that's why I'd give the standup advantage to Chuck.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> That's true, but on the other hand, he wouldn't want to make Chuck back peddle, that'd be the worst gameplan for a guy like him, that's why I'd give the standup advantage to Chuck.


Do you think he would standup with Chuck? I think he may, but I think he'll do what he did vs HMC and just throw a combo into a clinch takedown. Fedor knows he's way stronger than Liddel and would maul him on the ground. Although Fedor has been known to play into his opponents strengths before.. and beat them at it.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

PrideFan123 said:


> Do you think he would standup with Chuck? I think he may, but I think he'll do what he did vs HMC and just throw a combo into a clinch takedown. Fedor knows he's way stronger than Liddel and would maul him on the ground. Although Fedor has been known to play into his opponents strengths before.. and beat them at it.


I don't think he would really stand with Chuck, Fedor would try and take Chuck down and keep him there. I'm would be interested in seing how/if Fedor keeps Chuck down.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

If Chuck isn't the champ, then Chuck has to say something to keep attention on himself.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Didn't Chuck say that he wanted to fight Fedor before he lost the belt to Rampage?


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

i dont know about that. He could have. But why fight a HW? Fedor isnt going to drop weight and i doubt Chuck will want to fight at HW. Anyways Fedor wouldnt lose here either. Recovers to quick and has mad ground game


----------



## tyler_durden (Oct 11, 2007)

Crazy. Chuck would get destroyed. It might not be a bad idea for him to move up to HW, b/c he isn't going to get the title until Rampage retires. Even though Fedor would kill him, I think he would do pretty well against a lot of other HW's. And no I do not hate Chuck, I'm just being realistic


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Damone said:


> Didn't Chuck say that he wanted to fight Fedor before he lost the belt to Rampage?


Yeah, I'm pretty sure he said it before he lost to Rampage.



ZeroPRIDE said:


> i dont know about that. He could have. But why fight a HW? Fedor isnt going to drop weight and i doubt Chuck will want to fight at HW. Anyways Fedor wouldnt lose here either. Recovers to quick and has mad ground game


Chuck has stated that he would move to HW when he was done with what he wanted to accomplish at LHW.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

ManBearPig said:


> I must say... I'm consistently shocked at all the Chuck Liddell hating that goes on at this site..
> 
> Chuck Liddell can beat anyone ... anyone in the world when he is right in the head.
> 
> Including your precious Paper Champion Fedor.


I must say... that I'm honestly surprised there is still Liddell Nutthuging going on


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> I must say... that I'm honestly surprised there is still Liddell Nutthuging going on


Did you see the Wandi fight?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, Chuck still has something left in him, since he really did look solid in the Wanderlei fight.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> I must say... that I'm honestly surprised there is still Liddell Nutthuging going on


Yeah, nevermind that he's one of the most dominant UFC champs ever and only has unavenged losses to two people... it must be "nuthugging" to still consider him a contender. fickle much?


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

Chucks best advantage is that he is almost always longer than his opponents, he uses a reach advantage very well.
he would have neither advantage over Fedor. and considering Ferdors stand-up is still excellent, on top of the fact that chuck blocks alot of punches with his face, Fedor would mangle him fairly easily.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

benny said:


> Chucks best advantage is that he is almost always longer than his opponents, he uses a reach advantage very well.
> he would have neither advantage over Fedor. and considering Ferdors stand-up is still excellent, on top of the fact that chuck blocks alot of punches with his face, Fedor would mangle him fairly easily.


Chuck has unusually long arms for his height and is two inches taller than Fedor. I'm not sure what Fedor's actual reach is but I believe Chuck would have the reach advantage.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

HexRei said:


> Yeah, nevermind that he's one of the most dominant UFC champs ever and only has unavenged losses to two people... it must be "nuthugging" to still consider him a contender. fickle much?


Yeah, and even though he lost to Jardine, he still made him (Keith) work for that victory. Jardine's no chump. He also lost to Rampage (Twice), but Rampage is a terrible match-up for Chuck. He's like Nogueira and Rampage is like Fedor. 

Since then, he looked solid against Wanderlei, and even used his wrestling, which was pretty cool. Chuck's still a bad mother....shut yo mouth. He'll make you work for that win. He's still very relevant.

I could post his resume', but almost everyone knows the great fighters that fell to Liddell.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

chuck isnt randy 

chuck throws long looping punches and likes to stay on the outside he cant do that in the HW deviation randy does so well in that deviation because he has grate greco roman wrestling and can get underneath them and inside the long arms the other fighters. That way he take them down or utilize his dirty boxing style.

bottom line chuck likes to fight on the out side and he cant do that in the HW class so unless he learns how to work the inside he wont do well.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

I'd like to see Chuck vs Aleks. Aleks needs to work on the cardio tho :/


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I decided that I want to fight Fedor as well.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks like they've already fought an Liddell won.

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c397/wileydude/efrtyo.gif

(I miss smacktalk)


----------

